# delta VFD-E Series



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

If a drive flashes a code that isn't listed in its tech documents a call to the manufacture is in order, they should be able to tell you what is going on.


----------



## jude (Nov 23, 2010)

tried that with an e mail no reply


----------



## jude (Nov 23, 2010)

manafacturer of machine is in china


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

What brand is the drive? If it is an oddball Chinese unit that you can get no support for, you are going to need to replace it to fix the problem or to even find the problem if is not a drive failure. Usually, an undocumented fault code is a processor error. This normally means the drive is a throw away. Unless the drive is high HP (KW) the cost to replace it could be less than the unplanned down time.


----------



## jude (Nov 23, 2010)

*delta VFD-E Series*


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Delta is a common brand of drive, especially on OEM equipment. However, there are no parts that can be replaced on these or most any other small drive.
Before the drive dies completely, make a copy of the parameter settings. This will make setup of your replacement drive much easier.


----------



## jude (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks will do that


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Install one of these today and see if your problem goes away forever. Its cheap and they work just peachy for your symptom. :thumbsup:


----------



## jude (Nov 23, 2010)

is this an inline filter


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

jude said:


> is this an inline filter


When drive is running make sure drive fan is running, or is the drive running an internal plc program, is there an encoder card attached? It can be an internal plc fault code, if you get no resolution I will send you names and numbers to delta, those are not bad cheap drives


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jude said:


> tried that with an e mail no reply


If they don't want to support their product dump them and find a new drive from a manufacture who will.


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> If they don't want to support their product dump them and find a new drive from a manufacture who will.


I have been dealing with delta for 10 years, I can get the support, they do support there drives, also for all you automation direct fans, there dura-max drive is a delta, same as the low end eaton drive. They are more responsive on phone than email


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hunter1151 said:


> I have been dealing with delta for 10 years, I can get the support, they do support there drives, also for all you automation direct fans, there dura-max drive is a delta, same as the low end eaton drive. They are more responsive on phone than email


Eaton and ADC always answer email in my experience with no problem or lag.


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Eaton and ADC always answer email in my experience with no problem or lag.


Yes they do, but hardware is delta


----------



## jude (Nov 23, 2010)

recieved an e mail from the manafacturer of the cnc machine after 3 weeks , they apparently agree that it is probable a problem with the drive so they are sending a new drive out, hopefully should arrive in the next few weeks , Thanks for all the advice and suggestions.
Jude


----------

